# SBS Contractor fighting poachers in Africa



## Gunz (Sep 27, 2016)

An excellent documentary about a former Royal Marine Special Boat Service colonel, Conrad Thorpe, now training park rangers in the Congo for an elite anti-poaching unit. Yes, a mercenary for conservation. A noble cause, a good FID primer, too. And as dangerous an AO as any bush war.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2016)

Isn't this the stuff Sawman has been involved in?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Isn't this the stuff Sawman has been involved in?



I think so. I also follow a dude on facebook, named Oz Medic, a former S.F. medic turned anti poacher.

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Isn't this the stuff Sawman has been involved in?



I know @pardus was looking at something similar not too long ago.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 27, 2016)

Not a high-paying gig, apparently. Not anywhere near the scale of OIF/OEF during the height of contractor hiring. But something to which a man could commit himself and feel good about...if he's willing to put up with privations and stingy funding.

For many it's not about the money, it's about getting back into the game.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I know @pardus was looking at something similar not too long ago.



I believe that involved sheep


----------



## Dienekes (Sep 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Isn't this the stuff Sawman has been involved in?



Yes it is. He was very vocal about when I met him, and he even told a story that made about 700 women go "Awwwww" simultaneously. International Coalition Against Poaching or ICAP: International Coalition Against Poaching


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2016)

Too many clowns are involved in this industry now. Though there is now a lot of publicity that has been sorely needed for many years.


----------

